# This little one



## sheli (Dec 19, 2016)

Is coming home in a month. I was told a girl (12 weeks) but I am thinking “Belize” is a Mr. Experts?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is definitely a female without question.*


----------



## sheli (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

